# Need help identifying a plant



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Hello all,

This is a small shrub, long stems and each end is loaded with these red berries in clusters. Have no clue what they are, any ideas? The leaves have died off, but they have small green leaves that are pointed no teeth on them.

Thanks,
Tamar

Whoops, I forgot to add,
We live near Ava Missouri. We have four acres off the highway, and it grows all through the woods.
Thanks and sorry for omitting that


----------



## bare (May 10, 2002)

It's always best to give more information when requesting ID, like what area of the country you're in, did you find the plant in a field, forest, alongside a creek?

Looks similar to bunchberries found in N. Idaho though.


----------



## renee o'neill (May 10, 2002)

its a Calacarpa "Beauty Berry.They come in white also.


----------



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi,

I'll go outside and take better pictures. I don't think its calacarpa as the leaves are not like those long ones, these are very small leaves. Hopefully I'll still find something out there with leaves still?

Thanks...my biggest concern is having little ones, that they might be poisonous, we teach our children to stay away from all red berries to be safe though. I wondered when we get sheep or goats grazing, would they eat them? what are they? Anyways...hope to find soon  

My digital camera died, the ink in the LED screen seems to have exploded? We called the company and are eagerly awaiting our replacement by fedex...hurry fedex! Soon as I get the camera I'll be taking new pictures

Blessings,
Tamar


----------



## bob clark (Nov 3, 2005)

looks like "Buck Brush" to me. I dont know if that is its name everywhere but it is what we call it in Iowa


----------



## Tamar (Feb 23, 2005)

Greetings,

We found it, and it is 
Callicarpa americana
Common Name: American Beautyberry
http://www.grownative.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=plants.plantDetail&plant_id=80

Looks like Renee was right..the plants I saw online under that spelling showed a different berry, but this link shows the leaves and berrries to be what we have all over our property.

Blessings,
Tamar


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi,

the plant in the picture seems to be what I learned as "coralberry" or "buckbrush" Symphoriocarpos orbiculatus
It doesn't look like beauty berry (Callicarpa) which usually has purple or nearly blue berries (not that I've seen much of it, it doesnt grow here in the wild) So check out the coralberry thing. Also check to see if your berries are kinda lumpy looking if they are it is Symphoriocarpos.

Hope this helps

David


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Definately american beauty berry. They flower and set the berries on new growth every year. I have found they do their best if you cut them back to the ground every year and make all new growth.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Definitely beautyberry (Callicarpa Japonica)
symphoricarpos has berries that can be squished and are larger and don't occur on the stem that way. I've been selling and installing them for almost 25 years.


----------



## caballoviejo (Sep 6, 2004)

woodspirit said:


> Definitely beautyberry (Callicarpa Japonica)
> symphoricarpos has berries that can be squished and are larger and don't occur on the stem that way. I've been selling and installing them for almost 25 years.


How about native and fairly common _Callicarpa americana_ ?


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Beautyberry is edible but not appetizing- best left for the wilddlife.
Looks exactly like the beautyberry her in FL.


----------

